# Sound Programming



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello fellow R/R'ers, i have some questions regarding sound programming i'm hoping you may be able to help me with......i recently purchased a new Bachmann 3-truck Shay with DCC and Soundtraxx, the engine runs great, slow and powerful, but the sound is set on the CV128 volume control at about 50%, not quite enough to hear on our outdoor layout......after reading all the paperwork and looking thruout the tenders and circuit boards for a volume adjustment, i realize that the volume must be programmed by DCC or somehow on a DCC controlled track......so my question is, what kind of system does this, what would i need to do this ( we are currently running track power ), and although i live in the Central Oregon mountains, could a club or train shop program increased volume?....Thank you for your time and reply.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Most newer DCC systems can address CV128.
the MTS system by LGB does not go above 127.
Why would 127 be the highest number... It is the binary code converted to decimal where 0-127 is all the bits (7 bit mode) can handle. next range would be 0-255 an 8 bit word.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I programmed mine using my Digitrax system, but I did have to buy the programming booster from Soundtrax. Other DCC systems may not require the booster.


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you both Dan and Jim for your replys and shedding a little light on this for me......i wished it had a simple volume control knob rather than having to consider and purchase a DCC system......i like this forum


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can buy a complete 3 amp DCC system from NCE under $200 which will program your loco. It's called the PowerCab...

It will basically program anything, has all 4 (service) programming modes supported, as well programming on the main.

You can also add boosters to it to make it higher amps/volts. 

Greg


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Greg for giving me a simple straight answer with names and numbers, it is what i was looking for.....by the way, i use an PCP air rifle for pest control in the yard, they are very effective. My favorites are my FX Bobcat 30 cal and Hatsan 44 QE Long in 22 cal.....i easily refill my Carbon Fiber tank at the local hobby shop/paint gun store


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! The Benjamin is often compared to the Hatsan in reviews I have read..

I'm a bit torn between .22 and .25 caliber... need to read more and ask more users their experience.

Greg


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Greg, maybe i'll be able to help you out a little. i've enjoyed shooting airguns for years, and have several, including Nitro-Pistons, RWS Diana's, and PCP's, which are my favorite because of their power , repeat capability, and smooth shooting. We shoot with a couple clubs, and also just among friends, where we'll shoot about 100-200 rounds at targets from 35,50,80 yards. Larger calibers are great for both accuracy and knock down power, but in a PCP gun have lower shot counts, eg my 30-cal Bobcat with its regulator will shoot 60 rounds ( it has a 9-rd magazine) at almost 1000fps, and as my friends call it, the gun that never misses, i use it for target shooting bragging rights and pest control in the yard, and it can dispatch a large grey squirrel witha single shot......when target shooting with my buddies in the yard or at the club, i use my Hatsan 22, it is powerful with a shot count of about 50 rds ( 10-shot magazine, no regulator ) and easy on air at refills. i can shoot 100-200 rds with accuracy, fun, and economy, and although i have quite a large kill number with 22's, it is really only for small chipmonks. The fastest growing trend in airguns is larger caliber, 357 the most popular, and 45,50, these calibers will give you about 10 shots and are devestating. ...we attended a shoot-in where all the most popular guns and calibers were available to try and compare, and several of us were just about to buy some Benjamin Marauders in 25 cal, but to a man everybody in our club prefered the Hatsan, and soon after we all picked one up......if you are going to pick one caliber, it would have to be the 25 (whether its the Marauder V2 synthetic or QE44 ), it gives you everything, power and shot count ( ammo availability is a non-issue ), but for me, i think the new Benjamin Bulldog 357 is worth a close look and consideration....when you have a chance "Ted's Holdover" YouTube channel is popular for info.....all the new PCP rifles are so good that you'll be happy with any one you choose.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

In Massachusetts you need a pistol permit for a spring fired or air cylinder BB pistol, but anyone can buy a crossbow.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, thanks so much for the information! I have close in neighbors and need something quiet where I can squeeze off like 5 shots without everyone coming out of their house.

I wonder of a Hatsan with a TKO brake would be about the same noise as the Benjamin (.25 caliber).

Regards, Greg


----------

